# Coolant in cylinders



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Whatever it is. The head probably has to be removed anyways. 

Could be gasket or worse case. Cracks in the head. Or other reasons you picked.


----------



## Fitness23 (Sep 15, 2020)

could changing the intake gasket solve the problem of coolant entering the cylinders, Is there any way to determine if f the turbo is the culprit to the fluid filling the cylinders


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Fitness23 said:


> could changing the intake gasket solve the problem of coolant entering the cylinders


No, as previously stated, the head needs to be pulled. You risk doing even more damage if you don't and continue to run it.


----------



## Fitness23 (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok so just to be clear there isn’t any other way for coolant to pool in the cylinders accept through a bad head?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Well. Since your problem is cylinder specific. That leans more towards the head or gasket. Or along those lines.

If it were the turbo. You'd be all 4 cylinders. I would think anyways.

Others might chime in with other possibilities.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Bad head gasket. Also white smoke out the tailpipe.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Fitness23 said:


> Ok so just to be clear there isn’t any other way for coolant to pool in the cylinders accept through a bad head?


Not likely


----------

